# Missing lambda sensor rb26



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

So I've been doing a little bit of work under the car this week to tidy a few bits up. Earlier today I noticed the previous owner has blanked the lambda hole on the oem down pipe and stuffed the sensor into a hole in the chassis rail. 

So my questions are 1. why would someone do this?? 2. Does the car need a lambda sensor??

The car is a r33 gtr vspec and its running an apexi ecu. The car is going to Ron at RK tuning in july for a slight misfire issue when cruising but im thinking this might be worth sorting before it goes to him for a remap.

TIA


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

Are you sure it's the lambda , and not the exhaust gas temp sensor.?..


----------



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

It could be, I assumed it was the lambda. The cable for the sensor goes through the passenger floor into a little box under the passenger seat!?


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

That sounds like the cat temperature sensor, lambda sensors are in the turbo elbows iirc. There are two if you still have both turbos.

The cat temp sensor is long and thin, people usually hook it up out of the way if they decat the car, not all come with a bung to refit it. 👍


----------



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

@Red Duke yeah I think your right mate. The car has a decat so that all makes sense. Il tuck it back out of the way and forget about it. Cheers for the help 👍👍


----------

